# Scan Speak Factory Tour Video



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Fast Arbejde - Scan Speak | TV/MIDT-VEST

Its kinda interesting to see how some of their drivers are made. I wish it was in English though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

circa40 said:


> Fast Arbejde - Scan Speak | TV/MIDT-VEST
> 
> Its kinda interesting to see how some of their drivers are made. I wish it was in English though.


Very cool. They make it look easy.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

nice find


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice video, you can see why they are the choice of Sonus Faber and many others with this kind of attention to design.


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

circa40 said:


> Fast Arbejde - Scan Speak | TV/MIDT-VEST
> 
> Its kinda interesting to see how some of their drivers are made. I wish it was in English though.


He he he - I wonder where you found this? It is from a small local danish TV station 
Anyway, it is giving a quiet good look to the company and their social responsibility (that is what the programme is about).


----------

